# North Wildwood 9/26



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Finally got today with Boss dogg and a buddy of mine. We fished North Wildwood along 2nd street/JFK. This time last year you could drive around the drainage pipe and small jetty there. Not this year. After the recent storms here. mother nature has decided to make a great sink hole there which produced some great action today. Between the three of us we had clam, mackerel, whiting, squid, bunker, finger mullet, FBBW, FBFS and Gulp shrimp.

High tide was at 11 am today. The action was SLOW until noon time when two pods of dolphin swam by pushing the snapper blues in close. The bait of choice was bunker. The action turned on and we had several GREAT hook ups but manged to land one blue which was Boss Dogg's. Myself and my friend Bud had two GREAT hook ups I lost mine just before the rocks and he had a GREAT hit and run but spit the hook. All in all it was great day. Take care and tight lines.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Good report. The worse is when you know there are fish out there to be caught but can't seem to find the right ticket to catch the bunch.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

I imagine the fishin is going to be picking up down in those parts sometime in the next few weeks. I'm looking to venture down the second and fourth week in October. Should be plenty of action around then.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

*Question about bait*

I could be wrong, and most likely I am, but don't the blues and stripers tend to go more for bunker in the fall season and mackeral in the spring season? Or is it the other way around? Blues tend to go for anything in any season...but I was just curious.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I really don't think blues has any preferences for bait. They eat anything and everything. The fresher the baits are the better.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Bait*

Depending on where you fish will determine what kind of bait you use. Blues will eat just about anything. Stripers if fishing from the surf or chunkin in the bay you will want to use bunker. Yes the fresher the better. If you are out in the rips you will want to use eels. Even that changes on the time of day also. Out in the rips in the morning you use a green 3 oz bucktail with a white 8 inch grub then in the afternoon you switch to eels. Hope this helps.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice report, glad you got out! It was a beauty up here on Long Island but i had to work.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Yo Dogg, sounds great, makin me wanna get back up there asap, tryin to work that out. Still workin on yer music package, should have it to y'all soon, tight lines bro


----------

